# 12v plug wiring question



## thetinman (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm stuck in the middle of this project and need some advise. 

I'm installing a 12v plug in my jon and need to know if 18 guage marine wire is thick enough to run from the control panel to the 12v plug. If so, what size inline fuse should I use? 

Thanks, 
Mark


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 15, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU PLAN ON PLUGGING INTO IT AND HOW MUCH WILL IT DRAW?


----------



## thetinman (Aug 15, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> WHAT DO YOU PLAN ON PLUGGING INTO IT AND HOW MUCH WILL IT DRAW?



cell phone charger and 1,000,000 candlepower spotlight. If it matters, the 12v outlet will be about 4 feet from the power box. thanks for helping


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 15, 2011)

This may help.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 16, 2011)

THE CELL PHONE CHARGER WILL NOT BE A BIG DEAL BUT THE SPOT LIGHT WILL SUCK SOME SERIOUS JUICE 18 GAUGE I WOULD THINK TO BE A LIL SMALL, WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT THE SPOT LIGHT WILL DRAW EXACTLY, BUT IF YOU SET IT UP FOR THE SPOT LIGHT SHOULD HAVE NO TROUBLE WITH THE CELL CHARGER, IM GONNA LOOK AND SEE IF I CAN FIND AN AMP DRAW ON A COUPLE SPOT LIGHTS, BUT 18 GAUGE SOUNDS SMALL TO ME, COULD BE WRONG, IM USED TO RESIDENTAL/COMMERCIAL WIRING, DONT DO MUCH DC STUFF.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 16, 2011)

OK FOUND SOME STUFF FOR YA GO TO
https://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm THIS SITE HAS A VOLTAGE DROP CALCULATOR AND A BUNCH OF OTHER CHARTS THAT ARE GREAT ALSO IF YOU IF YOU TAKE THE WATTAGE OF THE SPOT LIGHT AND DEVIDE IT BY THE VOLTAGE OF YOUR SYSYEM 12V, IT WILL TELL YOU THE AMP DRAW OF THE LIGHT(ALSO WORKS FOR MORE THAN THE LIGHT FYI) SO IF ITS A 50 WATT LIGHT 50/12= 4.16 AMPS PLUG THIS INTO THE VOLTAGE DROP CALCULATOR, WITH A 4' RUN TO THE PLUG AND 18 AWG WIRE YOU WOULD LOSE 1.83% OF A VOLT AT THE PLUG, IF YOU CHANGE WIRE SIZE IT WILL RECALCULATE YOUR VOLTAGE DROP, GETTING AS CLOSE TO 12V WOULD BE OPTIMUM, OF COURSE THIS IS JUST AN EXAMPLE, ALSO MARINE WIRE IS DIFFERENT FROM STANDARD STRANDED WIRE, I THINK ITS HAS MORE RESISTANCE WHICH WILL EQUAL MORE VOLT DROP THAN CALCULATED ON THE CHART,HOPE THIS DONT CONFUSE YOU MORE  GOOD LUCK


----------



## thetinman (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you soo much. thats what i needed.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 16, 2011)

GLAD TO HELP


----------



## S10ssguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice find! Thanks for the great insight


----------

